# DoorDash stacking orders



## uberyou

How many orders at a time can Doordash stack on its drivers?... i've never received more than two at a time


----------



## andaas

I've had 4x before (actually it was this past Saturday), but only once that I can recall. I've had 3x orders a dozen or so times. This is through about 1400 completed deliveries.

On the 4x task, after accepting the 4th, I ended up choosing to cancel after the fact to (hopefully) ensure the order was delivered faster. DoorDash made zero attempts at making sure I would be able to complete all of the tasks within the stated delivery window; taking the 4th order would have caused the 3rd order to be delivered up to 20 minutes late.


----------



## KMANDERSON

andaas said:


> I've had 4x before (actually it was this past Saturday), but only once that I can recall. I've had 3x orders a dozen or so times. This is through about 1400 completed deliveries.
> 
> On the 4x task, after accepting the 4th, I ended up choosing to cancel after the fact to (hopefully) ensure the order was delivered faster. DoorDash made zero attempts at making sure I would be able to complete all of the tasks within the stated delivery window; taking the 4th order would have caused the 3rd order to be delivered up to 20 minutes late.


You already got 1400 deliveries


----------



## andaas

KMANDERSON said:


> You already got 1400 deliveries


Yeah. I don't know the exact number right now because the iOS app doesn't show anything but my rating (acceptance rate, total deliveries, etc., is missing), but I was over 1,340 or so last week so I should be in the ballpark of 1,400.


----------



## ADefaultUser

I've never gotten more than 2 stacks, and in my super saturated market that's very rare.


----------



## jameson

is it true that doordash charges a daily bag fee?


----------



## andaas

jameson said:


> is it true that doordash charges a daily bag fee?


That is not true here in Dallas. No ongoing fees to drivers for operating; they may sell a hotbag if a replacement is needed (the first I got was free, I bought a 2nd large bag for $10 I think).


----------



## jameson

I live in Dallas. I have a orientation tomorrow. I was told there's a $2 daily bag fee. Maybe this is something new? I work for all the other delivery food couriers in Dallas and this is first time someone mentioned a daily bag fee. Also can you just log on and work whenever you want like postmates? I heard you have to be scheduled


----------



## andaas

Advance scheduling is the only way to be 100% sure you can work. You can log on and work on demand, but you won't always be able to start in every work area (they only open up areas for on demand drivers that are seeing high demand).


----------



## Madrigal26

How is the money with DoorDash in Dallas since they dropped the fees and changed up the compensation? Not looking to harass anyone about proving what they make, but I'd appreciate any feedback on current income per hour, dinner vs. lunch income, etc.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Madrigal26 said:


> How is the money with DoorDash in Dallas since they dropped the fees and changed up the compensation? Not looking to harass anyone about proving what they make, but I'd appreciate any feedback on current income per hour, dinner vs. lunch income, etc.


You can get average 20 dollars per hour if you get two delivery per hour


----------



## Nubiwon

uberyou said:


> How many orders at a time can Doordash stack on its drivers?... i've never received more than two at a time


How does stacking work? Never have more than one order while dashing.


----------



## andaas

Batched orders work by simply sending you an additional order while you are still working on an existing order (or orders). You get an incoming order alert just as if you didn't already have one, and are shown a map with only the new order pickup/dropoff locations (this is a pain if you aren't 100% sure of the drop location of your first order). You can accept or decline this order just like any other (note that declining will count against 3 consecutive declines checking you out).

If both orders are at the same restaurant, after you indicate arrival for the first order, you can also indicate arrival for the second order. You collect both orders, and then head off to deliver the orders (check both destinations to make sure they are sending you in a logical order... I frequently have to re-order tasks for efficiency).

Most of the time, the drop locations are in the same general area - although recently I have been getting orders that are 2 miles in either direction of the pickup area... even had one recently where the 2nd order pickup took me 3 miles away from the 1st order dropoff... (in this case, I delivered the first order before picking up the second).

Just remember that the DD dispatch computer doesn't have YOUR or the CUSTOMER's best interest... only their own. Make sure to work the orders that work for you.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

Going to start DD in Dallas this week, thanks for the info. How long did the orientation at their office take?


----------



## andaas

Orientation should take less than 30 minutes. The key to getting out as quickly as possible is just having your shit together... they make sure you can sign into the app, etc., and want to make sure you understand how to schedule shifts (it's all very simple). Just fill out the paperwork, grab your food bags and t-shirts (whether you intend to wear or not... it makes them happy)... and get out the door.

It's all a bit disorganized, and you have to work around the people who need to learn how a phone works, etc.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

andaas said:


> Orientation should take less than 30 minutes. The key to getting out as quickly as possible is just having your shit together... they make sure you can sign into the app, etc., and want to make sure you understand how to schedule shifts (it's all very simple). Just fill out the paperwork, grab your food bags and t-shirts (whether you intend to wear or not... it makes them happy)... and get out the door.
> 
> It's all a bit disorganized, and you have to work around the people who need to learn how a phone works, etc.


Haha! Looking forward to it, thanks!

I went ahead and set the app and direct deposit up last night. I am also going toward the end the time window, so hopefully they will want to get me out of there.


----------



## andaas

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Haha! Looking forward to it, thanks!
> 
> I went ahead and set the app and direct deposit up last night. I am also going toward the end the time window, so hopefully they will want to get me out of there.


How did it go? I think a friend of mine was there getting set up at the end of the window last night too, lol. Sorry if she slowed things down.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

andaas said:


> How did it go? I think a friend of mine was there getting set up at the end of the window last night too, lol. Sorry if she slowed things down.


I am glad I checked yesterday, they were closed. I am going to head to the Starbucks in Frisco in a few minutes to meet them there.


----------



## andaas

TWO2SEVEN said:


> I am glad I checked yesterday, they were closed. I am going to head to the Starbucks in Frisco in a few minutes to meet them there.


Cool, I've got another friend heading there today lol.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

andaas said:


> Cool, I've got another friend heading there today lol.


So I read their site wrong, they were open last night. I had a guy with me there today that for some reason didn't get activated last night. He said it took forever last night and they were packed.

Even with the DD girl being late I was still done today in about thirty minutes. Going to give it a try tonight.


----------

